# Spotted Gar not a good tankmate



## plumdogg (Jan 21, 2015)

Never take advice that a spotted Gar is good for a central American Cichlid tank The"if it will fit in its mouth" is wrong The spotted I had slayed my Flower horn and two Jags that were well over 4'' the Gar itself was only 8''. And i caught the Gar in the act...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Did you add a gar to that already packed 125?


----------



## plumdogg (Jan 21, 2015)

Got rid of Gar all the cichlids are young now can you tell me in that list which one's I can keep in that size tank. Right now all but the texas are 2 inch fish the texas is 6 inches long I have a fluval fx6 for filtration and two 9 watt sterilizer ph is 7 am and nitrate are 0...


----------



## plumdogg (Jan 21, 2015)

Try to understand... I raise them up to about 10 to 12 inches and then donate them to a local pet display (10,000 gallon New World Cichlid tank). However I have always wanted Jags and never had the opportunity till I special ordered them, these fish all share a 125 gallon tank with the largest being a Texas being about 6 inches. Can you tell me at about what size the red devil or jags will be before I start seeing problems out of them. This is the first Red Devil I have ever owned. Right now the only thing that shows aggression is the green terror all the others have drift wood homes and rocks and holes they have claimed. On a side note the Gar only got the Flower horn and one Jag.


----------



## plumdogg (Jan 21, 2015)

Red devil removed


----------

